# Zinc Phosphate Parkerizing



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

I recently purchased some zinc phosphate solution to Parkerize certain unpainted parts like hood and trunk latches, bolts, etc. It was very easy to do. Clean and blast the part, then put it in the heated zinc phosphate solution for 20 minutes or so. Spray down with WD-40 when finished and dry off.

Three pics: Before, after blasting and Parkerized.

Badabing!


----------

